# Ck3510 -Fuel primer push button sucks closed and tractor dies



## Supramario (9 mo ago)

So I've got a CK3150 it's got 350+ hours on it. I've just replaced the fuel filter from kioti dealer, first one it would start, run and then die. Checking the fuel filter and I noticed the primer button would close from the vacuum. Figured defective fuel filter, went and got another one and it's now ran properly for around 90 hours and it's back now doing the same thing. I pulled the housing off to check it, it seems to be working correctly no vacuum is created when I blow air through it. Fuel line from the tank flows really well, and when I prime it with the pump and filter all on, it doesn't get sucked closed. It's once I turn on the tractor and it's running, it'll run for about 2 mins and die from no fuel. When you first start it up you can watch the primer button get sucked closed. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, do I have another faulty fuel filter?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Try giving your tractor a go with the fuel cap a bit loose. You may have a venting problem. 
I also wonder if a fuel line has collapsed? blowing air through it may open it, but the pump sucking through it may cause it to collapse.


----------



## Supramario (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Try giving your tractor a go with the fuel cap a bit loose. You may have a venting problem.
> I also wonder if a fuel line has collapsed? blowing air through it may open it, but the pump sucking through it may cause it to collapse.


Unfortunately I've tried the no cap and it doesn't change anything. I haven't thought about the line, but this tractor having less than 400 hours really going to have line issues already?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Does your tractor have a lift pump (fuel pump)?? If so, it should provide good/rush flow of fuel to the fuel filter. If it gravity flow, you should get a rush flow at the inlet to the filter. A trickle flow ain't good enough.


----------



## Supramario (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Does your tractor have a lift pump (fuel pump)?? If so, it should provide good/rush flow of fuel to the fuel filter. If it gravity flow, you should get a rush flow at the inlet to the filter. A trickle flow ain't good enough.


I don't think it has a fuel pump, it's gravity I believe. Plenty of flow to it when I pulled the primer/filter housing off. It'll just drain the tank quick, so I don't think it's a supply issue from the tank. I'm calling the dealership tomorrow to get a new filter housing/primer and a new filter. Just to see if this is the issue.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

First of all, if this tractor was made after September 1, 2016 it has a 6 year unlimited hour warranty on it.......

Second, as far as I know there is not a "lift pump" on this tractor.....Just the injector pump.....

Third, you ran it for 90 hours after the fuel filter change and no problems now you have the same issue as before? I would have to look to be sure but, I am thinking that the recommended change cycle for the fuel filter is 100 hours so, you might just be running into the life cycle for the Kioti fuel filter.....Personally I run a Wix fuel filter in mine......I changed out the Kioti brand one at 50 hours with a Wix P/N:33507......I ran Wix filters in my CS2210 after the first 50 hour change and had a little over 200 hours on it when I traded it in and never had a fuel problem......


----------



## Supramario (9 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> First of all, if this tractor was made after September 1, 2016 it has a 6 year unlimited hour warranty on it.......
> 
> Second, as far as I know there is not a "lift pump" on this tractor.....Just the injector pump.....
> 
> Third, you ran it for 90 hours after the fuel filter change and no problems now you have the same issue as before? I would have to look to be sure but, I am thinking that the recommended change cycle for the fuel filter is 100 hours so, you might just be running into the life cycle for the Kioti fuel filter.....Personally I run a Wix fuel filter in mine......I changed out the Kioti brand one at 50 hours with a Wix P/N:33507......I ran Wix filters in my CS2210 after the first 50 hour change and had a little over 200 hours on it when I traded it in and never had a fuel problem......


That filter doesn't look like the one I have, mine is a canister with a sensor that screws into the bottom of it.

You are being redirected... (this is the filter for the fuel.)


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

What year is your 3510?


----------



## badgiles (16 d ago)

Supramario, did you ever figure out this issue?


----------

